
Fighting Fake News – Proof and Probability - ifcologne
https://medium.com/@gutjahr/fighting-fake-news-proof-and-probability-74009dfa8cdf
======
ifcologne
Rootclaim wants to calculate if a story is true by taking all the evidence,
consider its reliability, put it to the probabilistic test and come up with
the most likely conclusion.

> However, people may sometimes have “context-based rationality”… If you are
> clearly and emotionally on one side of an issue, I don’t think we will
> convince you otherwise.

So true.

------
JTillessen
Unfortunately the Website
[https://www.rootclaim.com/](https://www.rootclaim.com/) is not available at
the moment.

